

Show HN: Trippeo breaks traditional SaaS website design - pallian
https://www.trippeo.com/?HN

======
xyby
So if I understand correctly, I put in my expenses like $20 for the cab, $100
for the flight, $100 for the hotel and then this app will add those numbers
over time and tell me I spent $20 ... $120 ... $220? What is the usecase? Real
question. Not sure what this is about. Is it something companies would use? Or
individuals?

------
alex_g
It's very laggy for me, really took away from trying to understand what the
product was. I think in trying to make something beautiful and minimalistic,
you ended making something that does look beautiful but is cluttered, slow,
and doesn't really have a clear focus. Just my 2 cents.

